

Fixpoint Combinator: A Novella - lockhart
http://www.fixpointcombinator.com/

======
lockhart
A CANCER charity scam and high-end “companionship” service as batchmates. A
co-founder on a psychotic holiday and an investor who wants something more
personal than equity. A holiday of his own to an EPA black site deep in
platinum country. Join Francisco Riordan for a humorous romp through the
underbelly of Fixpoint Combinator, the “most prestigious incubator in the
world.”

Inspired by the author’s short-lived time as part of Y Combinator’s Winter
2014 batch, this satire is at times all too real.

